# Petals adoption Diary



## petalpoppy

Hi ladies

i was on here ages ago only very  briefly, i have been reading the adoption diaries and must say they all had me in tears so happy for  you guys.

so after 8 years  ttc we are now on  the adoption journey only very early on, we have a adoption event being held by our county council to go to on 12th june and this will be our first step

i hope my journey runs as smooth as yours, 

im so worried that something will stop us for instance i have dogs only spaniels and there very small but still im panicking.

anybody have any experience with essex county council?

i  dont know how im going to get through this next year or so we have not even been to the event yet and im already up at night worrying and googling >.< 


Big Mitts <3

Petal


----------



## flickJ

Welcome Petalpoppy  

Don't worry, it is fairly informal at this stage ........ just getting to know about the process, what to expect and about the children, just be yourself and i'm sure you will be fine. 

You're right to find as much info on the internet as possible, though, it definately helps. You have already fouund a wonderful source of information here   and the ladies are always ready to support and help you


----------



## Maccer

Hi Petalpoppy, 


Good luck with your journey.   We attended the Essex county councils open evening in 2008 and it was very informative, we also had an initial interview with them but we decided to go with a la closer to us.  I have heard some good things about them though.  If you have any specific questions, please feel free to PM me.


Good luck!   


Maccer xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Don't panic, it will be fine.. i remember i was the same worrying about the stairs, our cat you name it we fretted about it, in the end it was nothing to worry about like it will be for you xx its 100% natural.

We are not going through essex but i know of someone who did and she has 2 lovely kiddies now who they adopted at different stages.

i will look forward to reading all about your journey xx

Love Loobys x


----------



## petalpoppy

hi  ladies 

thank you for the support i feel like im going to need it lol

how realistic are the time guidlines essex cc have on there website its basically estimated at a year till you have your child home, obv i know depends how long matching takes, but the hs? about 6 months?

xx


----------



## KJB1978

Hi Petal,

Good Luck with the process!

We are currently going through with Essex CC, we have just read our PAR following HS and are only 12 days away from panel (not that I'm counting  ).  It has been a rollercoaster and not all easy at times but some of it has been interesting and fun too so its not all bad news.  On the positive side  we had our initial home visit on 26th May 2011 and we are due to panel on 12th June so from start to finish it has been just over a year.  Prep course was Sept 2011-Oct 2011 and we were assigned our SW just before Christmas 2011.  HS started in Jan 2012 and finished yesterday with the PAR being sent off to panel admin.  I think a tear to get approved and if you are lucky they may match you at the same time but to get both done I think is over ambitious from speaking to others on the Essex adoption courses etc.

Two couples on our prep course had dogs and they are going through the same sort of stage as us. 

Any other questions give us a PM.

Kx


----------



## Loski

Hi petals we have a dog and we just had to do a pet questionnaire and sign it to say she is friendly sw also met her so knows that she is friendly. Hope your journey goes smoothly for you and that you don't have much waiting. Xx


----------



## petalpoppy

hi  ladies 
so more waiting than we originally planned for   received a letter yesterday saying that essex cc have more people on their books than they can cope with so they are canceling until at  least november when they may start recruiting again, (they will re-evaluate the situation) 

im a bit gutted as our information evening was supposed to be tonight  

my partner said maybe it has  worked out for the best as i have an operation next month and he said giving ourselves untill november will give me plenty of recovery time before we launch into it, but still feels like another rejection in a long long list. 

hope everyone  else  is  flying along nicely 

petals 

xx


----------



## Loski

Sorry to hear that petalpoppy is there not other agencies you could contact and go to info evenings with while your waiting that way you will have more than one option x


----------



## petalpoppy

Hi ladies
Just a little update from me, I rang the council and they are still closed so i have just got off the phone with Banardos and were booked in for 12th Dec


----------



## Billybeans

Fab news petalpoppy. I hope you get more joy this time. Hope your op went well.


----------



## petalpoppy

Hi 

so a very long time since i updated here but basically we went to the adoption meeting with banardoes but unfortunatly my DH decided he was not quite ready to accept that form of trying to have children and asked me to wait so i waited, i think to be honest it worked out ok as his sister then became very poorly and we have since lost her, we waited a futhur almost a year then one day he told me that he was ready to accept it so now here we are again  having gone to our essex council meeting last night and collected our paperwork to fill in over this weekend, im feeling optimistic and hopeful that all of my waiting means our journey will run smoothly (fingers crossed)

some of you have come such a long way and now have your children at home, congratulations to you all and i hope your lives are everything you wanted them to be!


much love and big hugs 

Petal


----------

